# What on earth is this?



## gaboon (Dec 22, 2006)

Found this in the tank this morning, literally appeared over night. Any ideas?

I could pull it off easily but want to find out first what it is. Thanks


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Could be some type of fungus? Hard to tell, how tall are they? Texture? Also not to get off topic but I thought I heard some where that darts are illegal in South Africa.

Justin


----------



## gaboon (Dec 22, 2006)

Its hard to describe, it has stone age chisel like edges, just under a cm in size. Should I remove them.

They are illegal here, but for stupid reasons. They think they could actually survive in our climate, hot and dry in summer and below freezing in winter. For what you pay for them as well, natcon thinks we will dump them in our rivers. I'm not one for breaking laws but I give them a good life so I think thats all that matters.


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't help but ask (and believe me I'm not with the South African illegal PDF patrol)...how did you get them?

I'm not sure how a PDF would like haning out in someone's suitcase, being x-rayed through security, and put in a bagage compartment.

-ben


----------



## gaboon (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sure a select few have kept them here for years and years, if not decades. I purchased mine from a couple that breeds quite a few different species and there setup is truly awesome! Took me 3 months to find them. 

By the way, they were mushrooms. Pulled them out just in case. If they not harmful, will leave them when they pop up again.


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

You know, mushrooms are really kind of like the flowers of the underlying mycotic (fungus) colony. If they were mushrooms, chances are, they will be back. But on the bright side, mushrooms are nice and shouldn't bother your frogs.

ben


----------

